# Obi & Roo holiday snaps



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

We just had a fantastic 9 days in Cornwall again and this time I cut them shorter before we went. What a massive difference it made! If you're planning on taking your Poos on a beach holiday then I highly recommend a shorter cut. 

Obi's shorter look, I actually quite like it:


Roo's shorter look, the spotty area is where they shaved her for her spay:


Grabbing some shade after loads of ball chasing:


Helping the kids dig an island:


Roo chilling out on the decking:


On the way to do some crabbing:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been waiting for these ....I think they look lovely, I think their coats look fab and even better if it made your holiday more enjoyable. As always your little piece of heaven... What a position your in , didnt realise you were that near x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the sandy faces! The cuts look fab! Your kid are adorable. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I've been waiting for these ....I think they look lovely, I think their coats look fab and even better if it made your holiday more enjoyable. As always your little piece of heaven... What a position your in , didnt realise you were that near x


Thanks Karen, I'm not keen on Roo''s that short but it had to be shorter than Obi's to help the shaved areas catch up! Yes, we're right next to the beach. The other side of those hedges is the steep walk down. Going down is fine it's coming back up that's hard work . 



dmgalley said:


> Love the sandy faces! The cuts look fab! Your kid are adorable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Donna, I have to say it's so much easier and I now know why so many people opt to cut their Poos short all the time. I do love the longer look though so will be growing them long again from Sep/Oct.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

How lovely - do love Cornwall 
Amazing how long their legs look when their coat is short - I think that they both look gorgeous.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AH! they look great! looks like you had a great time!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Fab pictures - gorgeous one of the children & the dogs building the castle - my kind of holiday!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonderful long legged doggies! Great pics!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow pics are fab! Gorgeous poos and gorgeous kiddies too! xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures Clare, will get mine on tomorrow. We have stayed in a couple of caravans which must have been very close to yours, the last couple of visits we booked private vans and had maps of the site to make sure they were very close to the beach path and had sea views, but yes that zig zag path is a killer, always said they should install a chairlift! Didn't go as far as Perranporth this year and I did miss my long walks along the beach there.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I need to get booking there it always looks glorious ... I wonder if we could all book lol, not inform OHs and pretend it was a coincidence


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

What lovely photos, a real family holiday, when four legged members of the family can come along as well.


----------

